# Good easy camping food



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking for ideas, don't mine precooking some stuff. Need foil pack, hobo pack ideas, that have been tested. More then just hamburger and potatoe.
THanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, half the fun of camping is cooking real meals over a campfire.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a dutch oven?


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

yes, never thought of using that.................


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

If I've got the transport and cooler space I like to do as much of the prep work at home as I can then do the real cooking at the camp site. Veggies all peeled, chopped, sliced, whatever. Burgers already made up. That sort of thing. Less mess, less opportunity for things to go wrong.

.....Alan.


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

You can make just about anything in a dutch oven. One of my favorite camping recipes is to take a can of pineapple chunks, one chopped onion, a chopped red bell pepper or two (depending on size), and cut up a package of Kielbasa. Put it all together in the dutch oven (make sure you add the juice from the pineapple) and cook over a fire until the onions are translucent and the Kielbasa is done.

A good side is to take some dried pinto beans and navy beans and let them soak all day while you are out having fun. Drain, cover with fresh water, add some chopped onion, chopped jalapeno peppers, and honey. Simmer over the fire, add some seasoning salt and a good helping of black pepper. Fantastic!

For dessert, two can of fruit or pie filling are dumped in the bottom of the dutch oven and then covered with a package of yellow cake mix (just pour the powder over the fruit). Put some coals under the oven, and a bunch on top. Check regularly to see when done. Super simple and tastes great!

We also like to bring some fresh veggies and soft taco shells/wraps and a few venison steaks for fajitas. The steaks get sliced into strips and while they are cooking in a skillet (or in the dutch oven) in a little olive oil we cut up the veggies. Everyone gets to make their own wrap and everyone is happy.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Spam is a favorite camping food ingredient of mine.

Fried spam & eggs, fried spam on bagel, spam fried rice, etc.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

Last time out I made a beef roast taters and carrots with onions. simple just take the mess and wrap it in foil three times over, add some water to it before hand. i took a small grill top and put the whole thing about 6 inches off red hot coals and three hours we came back from hikeing to a great supper. sub the beef with front deer shoulder or even goat.

corn on the cobb, just throw it in the creek for a few hours then on the coals cooks nice. 
baked taters wraped in foil on coals 
mack and cheese 
beans and hot dogs always good
pigs in the blanket hot dog wraped in dinner rools out of can. i could go on all night with this


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

When I was a young fella, my step-bothers and I caught some perch and as they(younger than i) complained about being hunry and we were a far piece from the house. I started a fire and we gathered lots of dead branches that would make coals quickly.
gathered some wild grape leaves and wrapped the perch in them, followed that with an at least 1"coating of clay mud. we then layed them fish inna coals and went back to fishing.
After a little while they were done nicely and we cracked the hardened clay shell, an ate 'em. Only thing that they lacked was salt..


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like hobo stew. I believe it's an old boyscout recipe. Everyone brings one canned veggie. Then you fry up some bacon, ground beef and onion and throw that in the pot. I also like foil dinners. I've used everything from steak, porkchops or hamburgers, cut up some potatoes, carrots and onions, wrap it all up in the foil and bury it in the hot coals.


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

Try making bannock - its easy, tasty, and fun for the whole family!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Any kind of stew with plenty of onions in it. You have never smelled anything better than onions cooking on a campfire. If you ain't hongry,let them onions start to cooking. If you are in a campground with more folks camping,get ready because they are coming over to find out what that is you are cooking thats making them so hongry TOOO. lol Eddie


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Bacon, eggs, bread, cornmeal, salt & fishing pole.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Campground Recipes -
http://campgroundrecipes.blogspot.com/

Here is my website with a few recipes just for camping. Let me know what you think.

GL and enjoy!


----------



## Outdoorsguy (Jun 17, 2008)

What???? nobody has mentioned beans and weenies?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Very thick slices of slab bacon slowly roasted over the coals. One of our favorites when bird hunting is boned breast of grouse sauted in orange juice and served over rice with grilled onions, mushrooms and chilled pieces of pineapple.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

one can beef stew, one can corndbeef hash and one can corn mixed together and a dash of wooster sause, heat through and serve. Best when you are trying to get something together fast to fill the peeping beaks of small children lol


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Do you have a dutch oven?


You can make just about anything in a dutch oven. My Mother and Grand Mother cooked a full Thanksgiving meal on a open wood fire even the cakes and pies. If you have a fireplace then try to cook in your dutch oven anytime it is burning.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

At last! A way to have fresh 'salads', even on the longest, hardest trail...

(hattip to westbrook from http://www.mrssurvival.com for the following collection of recipes )


http://www.backpacker.com/technique/...6,2687,00.html

Packable Salads

These crunchy, easy-to-prepare side dishes will make your hiking buddies green with envy.

By J. Lynn Cutts, October 2001

The great salad experiment started when my husband refused to pack Edible Plants of the Southwest into New Mexico's Gila Wilderness. "It weighs only 16 ounces. Surely a big, strong man like you can handle an extra pound," I coaxed. The ploy didn't work, so the book stayed homeâI sure wasn't going to lug it. The next 6 days, devoid of fresh, green foods, were agony. I began to fantasize about salads: leafy mixes, crisp slaws, and tangy beans. I gazed longingly at the unfamiliar vegetation growing along the trail. I knew I was in trouble when I called a friend Romaine instead of Ronald.

I vowed never to go saladless again. And thus began a frenzy of dehydrating fresh veggies that easily could be rehydrated into a backcountry salad bar (see "Easy Drying" in sidebar for basic dehydrating tips).

I discovered that some methods and ingredients are vastly more successful than others. For instance:

* Shredded vegetables dry more thoroughly and rehydrate faster than sliced, and are less likely to crumble into powder inside a pack. A food processor fitted with a medium grating disk is ideal for shredding firm veggies. For tomatoes and other soft fruits and veggies, stick to slices or chunks.
* Marinate your vegetables in spices for at least 24 hours before drying and you won't need to pack dressing ingredients. To get the full flavor blast, my marinade contains double the amounts of spices I'd normally use in camp.
* Cabbage in all its forms dries exceptionally well, even pickled red cabbage and sauerkraut straight from the jar. Every version of cole slawâunless it has a creamy dressingâmakes the transformation from fresh to dry to salad successfully.
* Other trailworthy candidates for shredding include carrots, zucchini, yellow squash, and apples. Put shredded apples in lemon juice or vinegar right away to keep them from turning brown.

My experiments yielded five packable salads that do more than just satisfy my craving for fresh produce on the trail. They're easy to prepare quickly and don't require cooking, so I can have a salad with any meal. I carry them in zipper-lock bags and just add water half an hour or so before mealtime. Salads also add punch to a trailside lunch. In the morning, I divide the dried ingredients into individual servings in zipper-lock bags, add water, and by noon, I have a crispy, refreshing salad to augment crackers, cheese, and beef jerky. Eat it out of the bag, and there are no dishes to wash.

All of the salads in these recipes dried in 24 to 36 hours with my old dehydrator. Newer dehydrators will do the job in about 15 hours at 130Â°F. If you've never dried veggies, or if you're using an oven or brand-new dehydrator, check their consistency after 15 hours; veggies should be crunchy, but not brittle. Dried salads last for up to 6 months in the freezer without spoilage or loss of flavor and texture.
Recipes

Packer's Cole Slaw

1 tablespoon noniodized or canning salt
1 cup water
1/2 cabbage, washed and finely shredded
1 stalk celery, shredded
1 carrot, shredded
1/2 green pepper, shredded
3/4 cup vinegar
1 teaspoon mustard seed
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1 cup sugar

At home: Dissolve the salt in the water in a large bowl, then soak the cabbage in the salt water for an hour. Add the next three ingredients and let them soak for another 20 minutes, then drain and rinse thoroughly. Meanwhile, combine the vinegar, mustard seed, celery seed, and sugar in a pan and bring it to a boil, stirring until the sugar is dissolved. Pour the dressing over the rinsed vegetable mixture in the bowl and marinate, covered, for at least 24 hours before dehydrating. Divide the dried slaw into plastic bags (1/3 cup of dried salad is adequate as a side dish for one person).

In camp: Add an equal amount of water to each portion of salad (1/3 cup of water to 1/3 cup of salad) and allow it to reconstitute for at least half an hour. Yield: 3 1/2 to 4 cups (10 to 12 side dishes).

Carrot-evil fruit Crunch

1 large lemon's peel, grated
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice
4 large carrots, peeled and shredded
1 8-ounce can crushed evil fruit, drained
1 tablespoon toasted slivered almonds

At home: Stir the lemon zest and sugar into the lemon juice in a pan and simmer gently until the sugar is dissolved. Put the carrots and evil fruit in a bowl, pour the juice mixture over them, cover the bowl, and marinate for at least 24 hours before drying. Package the dried mix in zipper-lock bags (1/3 cup of dried salad will make side dishes for two people). Package the almonds separately.

In camp: Add an equal amount of water to each portion of salad (1/3 cup of water to 1/3 cup of salad) and allow to reconstitute for at least half an hour, then add almonds. Yield: 1 cup (6 side dishes).

Mexi-Bean Salad

1 tablespoon minced cilantro
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vinegar
1/3 cup salsa
1 15-ounce can kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 cup frozen corn, thawed
1/2 bell pepper, sliced into strips
2 scallions, chopped

At home: Stir the cilantro, salt, and vinegar into the salsa in a large bowl. Add the remaining ingredients, stir, cover the bowl, and marinate for at least 24 hours before drying. The salad is done when the beans are crunchy and the corn is still a bit leathery. Place a single serving (1/4 cup) of the dried mix in each zipper-lock bag.

In camp: Add an equal amount of water to each portion of salad (1/4 cup of water to 1/4 cup of salad) and allow it to reconstitute for at least 1 hour. Use as a side salad or as filling for a vegetable burrito-just add cheese. Yield: 1 1/2 to 2 cups (6 to 8 side dishes).

Oriental Cabbage Salad

1/4 cup vinegar
1 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 large Chinese cabbage, shredded
1 bunch scallions, white bulb discarded, chopped
1 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds
1 tablespoon toasted slivered almonds

At home: Mix the vinegar, sugar, salt, oil, and soy sauce in a bowl and stir until the sugar is dissolved. Place the cabbage and scallions in a bowl, pour the marinade over them, and toss to thoroughly coat the vegetables. Marinate for 24 to 36 hours, then dehydrate. Package a single serving (1/4 cup) of the dried mix in each zipper-lock bag. Pack the sesame seeds and almonds in a separate bag.

In camp: Add 1/8 cup of water to 1/4 cup of dried mix and let it soak for at least half an hour. Sprinkle with the sesame seeds and almonds just before serving. Yield: 1 1/2 to 2 cups (6 to 8 side dishes).

Zucchini-Apple Salad

1/4 cup lemon juice
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons sugar
1 large zucchini, shredded
1 large apple, cored and shredded

At home: Combine the lemon juice, ginger, and sugar in a bowl and stir until the sugar dissolves. Place the zucchini and apple in another bowl, pour the juice mixture over them, cover, and marinate for at least 24 hours before dehydrating. Package a single serving (1/3 cup) of the dried salad in each zipper-lock bag.

In camp: Add 1/3 cup of water to 1/3 cup of salad and allow it to reconstitute for at least half an hour. Yield: 1 to 1 1/3 cups (4 side dishes).


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Jerky Stew with Dumplings

This recipe calls for a bit of cooking time. If fuel (or time) is scarce, consider 'haybox' cooking. This way the stuff can be 'cooking', needing no attention while you're doing other things.

"A haybox is essentially an old-timey crock pot, and is still an energy efficient way of cooking food. A large box (or other lidded container) is lined with hay (or other form of insulation). One then puts the food into a pot, brings it to a boil on a traditional stove or over a fire. Once the food is at cooking temperature, one removes the pot, and places it in the haybox. The initial heat is trapped in the haybox, so no further heating is required to cook the food.

A haybox does not need to be made from hay and a box, of course. You could use a hole in the ground and dried grass, or fiberglass insulation in a specially built cabinet. The box doesn't even need to be a rigid structure; in a pinch some people have used a sleeping bag filled with pillows..." (from http://everything2.com/node/1932683 )

(Recipe for Jerky Stew with Dumplings follows this section)

For more details about haybox cooking go here:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It...ox-Cooker.aspx

http://www.lostvalley.org/haybox1.html

http://www.selfsufficientish.com/hayboxcooker.htm

----------------


from the Hungry Hiker's Book of Good Cooking; Pg. 163

Jerky Stew with Dumplings

1 cup Unmarinated beef jerky
Â½ cup Dried sliced carrots
Â½ cup Dried sliced parsnips
Â¼ cup Dried sliced mushrooms
2 cups Dried sliced potatoes
1 pkg Instant beef gravy mix
1 cup Biscuit mix
4 cups Water


At home:
Put into 4 small bags: 1. Jerky; 2. Carrots, parsnips, and mushrooms; 3. Potatoes; 4. Biscuit mix

On the trail:
Soak the jerky in 4 cups water for as long as possible, at least an hour.

Bring the jerky and water to a boil and cook for 1 hour. During the last half hour, add the carrots, parsnips, and mushrooms. Add the potatoes the last 15 minutes. Add water if necessary to keep the ingredients just covered.

Add the gravy mix and stir

To make the dumplings: Add Â¼ cup water to the bisquick mix and make a stiff batter. Form small balls about the size of ping-pong balls, and float them on top of the stew. Cover so they steam and cook until done, about 20 minutes.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

> For more details about haybox cooking go here:
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It...ox-Cooker.aspx


Looks like the URL was truncated. Try this:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1980-01-01/Rediscover-the-Hay-Box-Cooker.aspx


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hobo stew.

In a dutch oven empty one can of corned beef and crumble it up. Add two cans of Veg-all's, two cans of water, one can of tomato sauce, and a can of diced tomatoes. Heat up over fire and season with salt & pepper. Easy fast meal. 

Fish fry and taters. Build a large fire. Turn your crockpot upside down on a platform or ground with the legs sticking up. Place hot coals on top of the crockpot and then place the lid on top of the coals, upside down also so that the handle is buried in the coals. Pour a little oil on the lid and when hot fry your fresh caught fish. While fish is cooking peel and slice up your taters and onions. Remove fish when done and then fry up the taters and onions in the same oil. Open up a can of Pork&Beans to go along with the meal.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, half the fun of camping is cooking real meals over a campfire.


You have beaten me to it; I was most near to writing the same thing.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Canned ham with anything? 

And, you can bake a cake and only put frosting between the layers. That way it will stay neat.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we made pumpkin pie in the dutch oven while camping 2 weeks ago, i thought it was very easy so i may be a bit skewed on what is easy 

what i am looking for in camp foods are things that can be done on a cook top with few pans and extra uticels or in the duch oven if you bring cans remember the can opener 


and no large dishes to have to do i love my cast iron pans i only brought 1 and the camp dutch oven with this last trip a second skillet would have been nice i bring the lid for the skillette and put it on at night but to clean them i just pour in some water and bring to a near boil run the brush around a bit and discard the waste water repeat with a bit more water then rince even a very messy pan in cleaned up easily ad it doent take from the other water i am heating to do the other dishes 

things that store well in a cooler or that don't need any refrigeration at all 

smoked or canned meat
frozenn meat for the first few days camping meals remember to put in zipper bags or food saver bags so the blood doesn't get into the cooler water 
eggs in the styrofoam carton the paper one falls apart in the cooler 
potatoes store easy cook easy and are filling no refrigeration
soup and chili that are made at home and frozen in zip lock bags double bagged of course 
plenty of carrots and celery cut up ahead of time 
a big jar of peanut butter and lotts of bread , keeps the kids happy 
sloppy joes , i cal them sloppy DOEs as mine are always venison we make them up in the duch oven on the stove at home then freeze them in ziplock bags whe they defrost in the cooler just pour into your skillet and heat thru 

my dad would tell you any meat , that cooks well on a mini grill brats, burgers, chicken, pork chops, and steak 

no need to bring the kitchen sink just some inexpesive dish pans and a pot to heat water i have large tea pot that works well or a percolator coffee pot for the stove top 
take the basket and stem out and it serves it's second purpose to make dish water 

hope that some of this helps with camping food ideas and cleanup


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

For me it depends on the weather. In cold weather I vote for beef or chicken stew. I have used canned veggies and potatoes when I want to spend more time in the field than by the fire cooking. You can go either way. I have used prepared a beef stew gravy and seasoning mix with great results. I brown the stew meat with some onions, add the veggies and potatoes but reserve the juices. Stir the gravy seasoning package contents in the veggie and potatoes juices then stir it into the meat, onion veggies and potatoes. 

When using chicken, use chicken quartered; chicken broth; onion flakes and the veggies and potatoes as above. Powdered chicken gravy first mixed into the cold chicken broth works well here also. I like to use a dutch oven for both meals. Bannock or stick bread adds a nice touch. If you have more than one dutch oven or a reflector oven you can bake some refrigerator dinner rolls.

You may use fresh veggies and potatoes if you prefer but the cooking time will be much longer.

In hot weather I vote for fish wrapped in aluminum foil or marinated flank steak over charcoal. Pre-cooked baking potatoes wrapped in foil and some fresh corn cooked in their water soaked husks can't be beat. The charcoal fire won't cook you at the same time it cooks the food during hot weather. In season add some fresh New Jersey tomatoes as a side dish. 

Google: camp fire cooking and you will find lots of ideas and links to outdoor cooking recipes. Also check dutch oven cooking. 

My I am getting hungry reading all these great posts. :goodjob:


----------

